# Acoustech Platinum Series PL-200



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the Acoustech Platinum Series PL-200 sub? Is it good are not, if not any suggestions on a sub in the sub $400 dollar price range that's good? Thanks


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Based on personal preference (I heard them all in action but in a different environment. Owned the PA 120 and the F12)

1.RW-12d

2.PA-120 or better yet, PA-150

3.PL-200

4.F12

cheers


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks ill check them out


----------

